# Take care darling



## Alevmanni

As a farewell


----------



## Hakro

A literal translation would be "pidä huoli itsestäsi, kultaseni", but it's seldom used in Finnish.


----------



## Alevmanni

What about "Pärjää"?


----------



## Hakro

"Pärjää" is the imperative form of verb "pärjätä" that means something like _get along, get by_. I've heard people - and possibly myself - say "koeta pärjätä" _(try to get by)_ but usually in a situation where the other person has problems or difficult times.

It's possible that somebody uses "pärjää" as an artificial translation of _take care_ but it's not a phrase of the traditional Finnish language.


----------

